# This has just got to be the cutest !



## FAY (Nov 7, 2008)

Did anyone see this little cutie on the news tonight???

http://manly-daily.whereilive.com.a...ygmy-hippopotamus-calf-monifa-at-taronga-zoo/


----------



## Gavin (Nov 7, 2008)

AHHH their skin is yucky!!!


----------



## jan (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep thats cute!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 7, 2008)

Sure is cute, i saw him on the news this arvo too.


----------



## Trouble (Nov 7, 2008)

naawwwwwww he/she's soooo cute!!
I'd loooove won! I love the 2nd & 3rd pics


----------



## missllama (Nov 7, 2008)

omg that is so cute, i wonder how big they get! i wish i could have one!


----------



## SCam (Nov 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... thts awesome


----------



## indicus (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah I reckon I could handle a few Hippopotamus's


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw them, weren't they the cutest things


----------



## spongebob (Nov 8, 2008)

Born obese and grow up obese. Bit like a slimey turd with legs. Not cute at all IMO


----------



## Earthling (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes very cute...cute as new born piglets...wonder if they taste as good.....


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 8, 2008)

VERY cute. 

Wonder why there isn't a picture of it next to it's mum...


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2008)

They're ok Earthling... wouldn't call them as good as pork.. but most certainly the 'other, other white meat'.

I found if you fillet them and stew them in a white wine and thyme broth they tenderise up very nicely. Served with a side of red meat can certainly make a perfect meal.

It's the terrestrial equivalent of reef and beef.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2008)

Have you seen the movie The Waterhorse?












or


----------



## nell68crab (Nov 8, 2008)

*Sorry to but in, but...*

I don't know how to post a new message! I can only reply to posts that are already there. Can someone pls tell me how to actually make my own post? As I have some questions  Thx


----------



## ravan (Nov 8, 2008)

haha awww... lol at the 3rd pic "but mummmmm.... she started it!" 
xD


----------



## wiz-fiz (Nov 8, 2008)

thats so cute!

whoever gets to lbe the carer for that is lucky! whever took the photos is good as well.


Will


----------



## aoife (Nov 11, 2008)

oh my god, could it be any cuter?


----------



## English (Nov 11, 2008)

the keeper is pretty cute also!


----------



## Emzie (Nov 11, 2008)

nawwwwwww


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 11, 2008)

It's the most adorable little thing! I would love one of them for the back yard 
Glen Robbins on that show 'Out of the Question' said that it looks like a footy with legs LOL.


----------

